# Salmonella in Your Spices



## mr drinky (Aug 29, 2013)

Sort of an interesting article on spices being contaminated by salmonella.

http://www.npr.org/blogs/thesalt/2013/08/28/216550862/your-kitchen-spices-can-often-harbor-salmonella

I can definitely see this. Anyhow who has travelled to the places where spices are often grown, has probably seen them being dried on the side of the road, peoples roof tops and other less than sanitary places. 

k.


----------



## compaddict (Aug 29, 2013)

Bummer.


----------



## DeepCSweede (Aug 29, 2013)

If I don't read it - it never happened lalalalalalala not reading :begging::evilgrin:


----------



## DeepCSweede (Aug 29, 2013)

Okay - I broke down - Scary stuff - 7% is pretty high when you think about it.


----------



## Zwiefel (Aug 29, 2013)

Thanks for the share Drinky! Forwarded this to the FB cooking page I maintain.


----------



## Dave Martell (Aug 29, 2013)

DeepCSweede said:


> If I don't read it - it never happened lalalalalalala not reading :begging::evilgrin:




I am fighting with myself to not click on the link....I just don't want to know.....but now I think I do know even if I don't click...ugh


----------



## sachem allison (Aug 30, 2013)

remember, you are cooking with these spices at temperatures that will kill the salmonella and many spices are antibacterial.


----------



## mr drinky (Aug 30, 2013)

sachem allison said:


> remember, you are cooking with these spices at temperatures that will kill the salmonella and many spices are antibacterial.



Not always with ground pepper. In fact, it is probably the most used and most NOT cooked. Just saying.

k.


----------



## apicius9 (Aug 30, 2013)

Made me think of the spices a friend has in his kitchen. They are so ancient, all salmonella will have died of old age by now...

Stefan


----------



## Justin0505 (Aug 30, 2013)

Meh, it is pretty disturbing to think about potentially just sprinkling on a dash of fresh salmonella after your food has cooked, but I really don't think that it's worth worrying about on a day-to-day basis with healthy adults.

A solid immune system / healthy body will usually just laugh at a little salmonella. We're all probably exposed dozens of times a week and we don't get sick. There really is something to the idea that constant, low-level exposure to the germs in our environment helps to prevent us from getting sick. I understand it's place the pro kitchen, but the trend towards increased sanitation in every aspect of life is absurd and counter-productive. 

I guess this is potentially good to keep in mind though if you're cooking for someone very young, old, or with a badly compromised immune system.


----------



## skiajl6297 (Aug 30, 2013)

+1 to Justin. :bigeek: Sometimes ignorance is bliss!


----------



## mr drinky (Aug 30, 2013)

Don't get me wrong. This won't change any of my cooking or eating habits because of this. It's just an awareness issue for me -- and unexpected. There have been a couple times in my life where I have gotten some food poisoning and I couldn't for the life of me figure it out. Maybe it was some cracked pepper or other spice -- maybe not. It is neither here nor there really, but the best thing I can do is try to buy spices from quality sellers. 

I'm also a firm believer in exposing kids to germs. I recently read an article where a doctor who was a specialist in contagious diseases recommended NOT having kids wash their hands before meals unless there was something clearly that shouldn't be ingested on their hands. Helpful bacteria that have been living in humans for thousands of years are being slowly eradicated from modern humans, and it is being linked to a host of problems. 

Also, drinking wine with meals reduces your chance of getting food poisoning, and white wine is better than red. This is just one more reason to drink some wine at mealtime. 

k.


----------



## Justin0505 (Aug 30, 2013)

mr drinky said:


> Also, drinking wine with meals reduces your chance of getting food poisoning, and white wine is better than red. This is just one more reason to drink some wine at mealtime.



Done and done! Not sure if white is better than red, I better have some of each just to be safe.


----------



## mr drinky (Aug 30, 2013)

I might worry about contaminants if I bought my veggies from this market though.

http://www.wimp.com/vegetablemarket/

k.


----------



## Asteger (Aug 30, 2013)

mr drinky said:


> ...drinking wine with meals reduces your chance of getting food poisoning, and white wine is better than red. This is just one more reason to drink some wine at mealtime.



Also an argument for a liquid lunch.



Justin0505 said:


> Not sure if white is better than red, I better have some of each just to be safe.



Must be due to the higher acid content.



mr drinky said:


> I might worry about contaminants if I bought my veggies from this market though. http://www.wimp.com/vegetablemarket/



Love this one. Looks as though the whole neighbourhood was in on hiding that train. 'Nope, nothing more than a small market here.'


----------



## jayhay (Aug 30, 2013)

This article pissed me off. It's really just sensationalizing a non-issue.

It all comes back to buying from vendors you trust, and living a little. I mean shite, it's pretty amazing we're all alive still, isn't it?

I think I might lose my mind if I actually see efforts moving forward for spice pasteurization. 



mr drinky said:


> I might worry about contaminants if I bought my veggies from this market though.
> 
> http://www.wimp.com/vegetablemarket/
> 
> k.



This video on the other hand is pure awesomeness.


----------

